# We got our first pigs.



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We got our first pigs right before the big Hurricane. They are doing well and growing fast. The three little pigs.  We named them The Baconator (barrow/ castrated male), Porkahontas and Hamrietta. The mom is a Tamworth and the father a Berkshire. 
Here are some more photos of them most before we brought them home. 
http://http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.375371412538350.90202.121645621244265&type=3


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

LOL..I love their names!!! How long are you planning on keeping them before?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your pork is going to taste so different than store bought. We got half a pig from someone raising them naturally and there was a whole different taste to it. I don't think we could go back to eating store bought pork.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

*MMmmmmmm, BACON!!!!

Bob
*


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Those look like very happy, well cared for piggies! I would love to raise my own, there is nothing like the satisfaction of knowing your animals were raised with great care.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Once a year we buy a hog from a local farmer who also works with my husband..it tastes sooo much better than store bought you just don't even know. I always say we need to buy enough for whole year cause i bout cry when it's gone and we have to go buy from the store..i absolutely love the names lol..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We have heard about how great the meat will be and are excited to try. I think that maybe April that 2 will go to freezer camp and we will choose one of the females to keep for future little ones. I think I will be doing AI on her so we dont have to keep a boar. 
I had heard the Porkahontas name before and got a chuckle so wanted equally clever names and thought up those. 
We love pork and ham and all that yummy bacon and really wanted to know what was injected and fed to our meat and especially to know that they had a very nice life.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

You just cant beat homegrown pork!!! I agree with you 100% JaLyn I stand at the meat counter askin myself do we really need it this bad. I like to go to buy my pigs when they are around 200lds then add another 100 to them then butcher I dont have to keep them as long then. We use to raise them from weanlings but went this route. You pigs look happy an tasty!!!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I LOVE my piggies! We've Asian Heritage Hogs (aka pot bellies) because of the limited space I have for livestock. Bella, the 3 yr old., is mom to all and won't see freezer camp, but the others do, or are bought for whatever the new owner wants to do with them.

There is nothing that tastes better than your own, home raised pig. We harvested our own broiler chickens this year as well and they are just Oh. So. Good.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Those are some fine looking hogs. We just got started with American Guinea Hogs and we're so happy with them. It's going to be hard to let them go when their time comes but we sure do love homegrown bacon and chops.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is the BEST meat you will ever have!!! I LOVE bacon, and we had some store bacon after our pigs, and I cried because I couldn't eat it and it was sooo gross I had to throw it out! LOL! 

And it's nice to have a pig around to give your scraps to them! You don't realize how much food you throw out until your pig is gone! LOL!


----------



## goatgirl22 (Dec 31, 2012)

The meat is awesome if you feed the pig a bunch of brown sugar right before butcher.thw meat is really sweet


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Totally agree with the scraps thing! We had a 290 lb pig I named Wilbur. He was 180 when we bought him and we fed him everything for scraps and boy did he come runnin when you called him, he knew what you were bringing! We fed him some old canning when my mother in law cleaned out her cold room and he got a big filling of jellies jams and many other sweets and canned stuff, this was a couple days before we took him into town. The meat was definitely tasty! Now we have bought 2 little girlies! They have been taking over the scrap department. Named them babe and Sally. Using them for sausage making with the family and friends we get together every year.


----------

